# התפעל ונתפעל



## JLanguage

In my dictionary there are certain words and expressions that only exist in נתפעל, and not in התפעל. My question is the following - outside of those words and expressions that require נתפעל, when should I use נתפעל? Should I avoid using it my (formal) writing, until I'm more proficient in Hebrew? Furthermore, outside of fixed expressions, are there words that can't be expressed in the התפעל form?

Thanks,
-Jonathan.​


----------



## utopia

First, maybe you should give us some examples of those verbs that exist only in נתפעל in your dictionary.

Now, when you write in Hebrew and have not the feeling which accompanies the language, maybe you should stick to התפעל.


----------



## amikama

utopia said:
			
		

> Now, when you write in Hebrew and have not the feeling which accompanies the language, maybe you should stick to התפעל.


I agree. Also because נתפעל is not used much nowadays and you can go along without it (even in formal writing).


----------



## JLanguage

כמה ביטויים:
נתחלף
נתחלפתם מן הרעב

מילה:
נתחור


EDIT: It seems sometimes my dictionary only lists the נתפעל form while as search in מילון מורפיקס all yields the התפעל form. Clearly there aren't any verbs that exist only in נתפעל, just expressions and particular meanings of verbs.​


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

Totally right! (Y)


----------



## amikama

JLanguage said:
			
		

> נתחלפתם מן הרעב


Never heard this expression before and I don't find it in my dictionary. What does it mean?  



> נתחלף
> נתחור


Both can be replaced by their analogous התפעל forms.

ככל שהזמן עבר נתחוור לי כי המבחן יהיה קשה בהרבה משחשבתי בתחילה
ככל שהזמן עבר התחוור לי כי המבחן יהיה קשה בהרבה משחשבתי בתחילה


----------



## JLanguage

amikama said:
			
		

> Never heard this expression before and I don't find it in my dictionary. What does it mean?
> 
> 
> Both can be replaced by their analogous התפעל forms.
> 
> ככל שהזמן עבר נתחוור לי כי המבחן יהיה קשה בהרבה משחשבתי בתחילה
> ככל שהזמן עבר התחוור לי כי המבחן יהיה קשה בהרבה משחשבתי בתחילה


נתחלפתם מן הרעב = Hunger has altered you beyond recognition.

I found another expression:
נתחלף המלך = The king has been succeeded.

Also, have a happy Chanukah.
_

_


----------



## amikama

JLanguage said:
			
		

> נתחלפתם מן הרעב = Hunger has altered you beyond recognition.


And you say you found נתחלפתם מן הרעב in your dictionary? Very strange...  

But now that I think of it, it's possible that it has a typo - maybe this expression should be נת*ע*לפתם מן הרעב = you fainted because of the hanger. Sounds much more logical, isn't it?


Happy Hanukka (or it's Chanukka? Chanukah? Google Speller suggests Hanukkah and Chanukah - and I suggest: חנוכה!  ) to you, too


----------



## JLanguage

amikama said:
			
		

> And you say you found נתחלפתם מן הרעב in your dictionary? Very strange...
> 
> But now that I think of it, it's possible that it has a typo - maybe this expression should be נת*ע*לפתם מן הרעב = you fainted because of the hanger. Sounds much more logical, isn't it?


 
It's definitely נתחלפתם מן הרעב, doesn't make too much sense to me either. My dictionary has many strange expressions (I can't judge the Hebrew ones too well, but some of the English translations given are pretty quirky.)



> Happy Hanukka (or it's Chanukka? Chanukah? Google Speller suggests Hanukkah and Chanukah - and I suggest: !  ) to you, too


 
Chanukah, Hanukkah, Chanukka, or חנוכה, it's all good as long as you enjoy it.


----------

